# 18" Guyanese Aimara



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Pics Removed.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He just wants a kiss.


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

wow


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

very nice


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

DUMP TRUCK said:


> wow


Thanks for the compliments guys lol..

This wolf is serious, always patrolling it's tank. Doing gravel washes is fun..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Amazing aimara


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Awesome!

Any possiblities for a video and a feeding video?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> Awesome!
> 
> *Any possiblities for a video and a feeding video?*


Agreed. Looks like a fun guy to have.

How often are aimaras fingerchasers/satanic sobs? What other wolfs have a high probablility of being a finger chaser as it seems aimaras are the best bet but they cost alot.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Awesome!
> 
> *Any possiblities for a video and a feeding video?*


Agreed. Looks like a fun guy to have.

How often are aimaras fingerchasers/satanic sobs? What other wolfs have a high probablility of being a finger chaser as it seems aimaras are the best bet but they cost alot.
[/quote]

I've owned 3 Aimara and they have all been finger chasers, this is just the way they are, in my opinion and others also, the most aggressive freshwater fish in the world.

Hoplias Curupira or Black Wolffish are also bad ass. They are aggressive also and active, albeit not as much as Aimara but still a very fun predator, and yes a lot cheaper than the Aimara. An Aimara is totally worth the money in my opinion. There are more in the Hoplias family lke, Lacerdea, or Intermedius but I have never kept one and really don't know much about them, but heard from others that they are awesome predators as well. A few of these species can be kept in a large community setting with fish too big to fit in it's mouth.

As for the Aimara, they will bite the hand that feeds it, its a whole other level of aggression. Strictly solo fish...maybe some tetras if it's a large one..

*
*


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Any chance of a feeding video like said above? What size tank you got this monster in


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

He's in a 75g holding tank until my super red is sold.

Then it's being moved to a 220g.

I'll post a feeding video later on.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Just put that fish in with the Super red and film it?


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

ArttyFish said:


> Just put that fish in with the Super red and film it?


You'd like that wouldn't you..


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a beast of a fish


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking like a beast as usual, these pics do not do this fish justice.


----------

